# So whats on your Bench?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wondering whats on everyones bench care to share a pic?But in the meantime got a alot scatter on mine and here's a pic of two that will show ya for now

Just like the scene in the movie:dude:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

This guy:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> This guy:


Thats Freaking sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Dust, lots of dust.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pegasus Mercury 9.


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Turtle*

A 1/12 scale cardmodel of the Turtle. Almost finished...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Revell Cutty Sark.
Rigging.....threads.....loooooots of string


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Crow,
That's a card model? That is incredibly sweet!
On the bench:
1. Karnstein on a throne
2. Karnstein bust
3. 1/5 beach babe
4. Pegasis Ark diorama
5. wall mount dragon
Coming up:
Kolchak and vampire diorama
Arnie vs. Preddy diorama
Sleep is overrated.
Bruce


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

No pictures but on my bench at the moment are in order of maximum completion:

1. Glo-Heads Dracula
2. Glo-Heads Mummy
3. Jimmy Flintstone Mummy bust (been on the bench too long, need to finish it)
4. Airfix Saturn 5 with resin enhancements.
5. Monogram Lunar Module with resin and photo etch enhancments.
6. Revell Beatnik Bandit
7. Moebius Vamirella
8. MPC Pilgrim Observer (box opened and about ready to apply glue)

I am hoping to get two or three of these completed in time for Wonderfest to enter the contest with along with many on the shelves. And besides my day job my sideline of computer repair has been taking up a bunch of my spare time recently.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Solarwinds The Thing
Moebius Pendulum

Both in the almost finished category. 

I think I dust off one of my Nosferatus next.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

1/4 scale Chaney Frankenstein Monster and 1/6 scale Mr. Sardonicus...both in sanding and scraping stage....1/4 scale Chaney Wolf Man-final finishing spray later today.
Ben


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Working on the Warlord! So far he's put together, all seams filled and airbrushed his body. On Sunday I painted his leather straps and chain that goes across him. I did some miner changes to him also. Made the saber tooth's tooth separate from his shoulder. Simply took my dremel with a small bit and took out the resin fill from the tooth to the shoulder. Not hard at all. The helmet is next. Painted the stones in the chaines ruby red just like in the comic. So I have a long way to finish him.

Here's a pic when I airbrushed his body!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh, I've got a bunch of things going.

AMT Alien


Lindberg Trex


Cave Dweller


Burroughs Model Works Ferrucutus


Boss of the South Pole


Graveyard Scenes Vampire Bride


There is more, that's just the highlights


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where'd ya get the Sleestak?! I want!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The usual pile; at present I am converting:

A Polar Lights Dick Tracy to the (movie serial) Green Hornet, with a 1/16 scale WWII German tank officer being turned into Kato.
An old Lindberg Three Stage Ferry rocket into the _Far Star_ from Isaac Asimov's Foundation series.
Then a couple online contests were announced, so for those I'm also converting a Haunted Glo-Heads Vampire into some*thing* else and dusting off my Captain Action conversion (that I didn't get finished in time for the _Amazing Figure Modeler_ contest of a few years ago) for the Modeler's Resource diorama contest.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

ANOTHER Moebius Jupiter 2 with LEDs/Fiber Optics
Moebius Flying Sub with LEDs/Fiber Optics
Aurora Flying Sub
An assortment of original Aurora figure kits (which haven't arrived yet)
Aurora Land Of The Giants diorama -- (See photos) 

That should keep me busy for a while.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

A lot of eye candy from what can see in the pic's on everyones bench and looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I've got a couple of things going at the moment

*Polar Lights Kong​*









*Airfix YF22​*









*CENTER]Polar Lights Phantom[/CENTER]*









*And an Airfix 1:72 Concorde​*









Simon


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Aurora Comic Scenes Spiderman (actually started months ago but I've taken a winter break of several months) and, just finished, renovation paintjobs on two Sailback Dinosaur kits - might post photos soon hopefully.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Where'd ya get the Sleestak?! I want!


Got it from a friend at WF last year.
Unfortunately, that is all I can say, as the kit got C&D ed shortly after being released (early 2009). So I was asked not to say where it came from.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Working on this Bad Boy...
Another Jeff Yagher Classic...


























1/6 Scale this weighs in fairly heavy...
Going to be a real blast to do this Karloff Frankenstein:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Still working on "ED".
Waiting for primer to show up & weather to warm up.
-Jim


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Another two that are on my bench


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a few shots of the Chaney Franky Frankenstein I'm working on, along with a few production notes to help me keep track of what I did and what I'm doing.
Ben


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

septimuspretori said:


> Here's a few shots of the Chaney Franky Frankenstein I'm working on, along with a few production notes to help me keep track of what I did and what I'm doing.
> Ben
> View attachment 130103
> 
> ...


Ben looking forward to seeing more of this one!:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Working on this Bad Boy...
> Another Jeff Yagher Classic...
> 
> 
> ...


Denis looking forward to seeing ya sling the aint on this one:dude:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nothing too exciting on the bench. A 1/40 scale Yangchuanosaurus, a slightly updated 1/1000 TOS constitution class, a 1/1000 refit, and a few other dinos...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Just finishing up the Shock Waves Zombies from Kit Kong's Model Mansion...preparing to start gluing Atlantis' Black Bear and Cubs...going to wash and prep a vintage Aurora John F. Kennedy kit next week...and gleefully rubbing my hands in anticipation of my first foray into oil painting, a beautiful Hellboy Jr. bust from HELLBOY 2: THE GOLDEN ARMY (yes, McGee, it's here and it's frackin' heavy!)...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

dang id like a sleestack too!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Jafo said:


> dang id like a sleestack too!


 
:freak: One of the goofyest shows I've ever seen, Land of the Lost! :freak:

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, but at least they tried ...unlike Will Ferrel's recent dreckfest...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Another one on the bench that just started on tonight.So far so good and havent knicked myself trimming the vinyl on this one.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

An Atlantis Black Bear that's almost done. Then, though cars aren't my forte, I'm going to try to do an ERTL AMT '39 Ford for my dad for Father's Day. First car he ever owned.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now: Revell Germany's brand new 1/32 Arado AR-196 WWII German floatplane. Very detailed, but so far an easy build.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm working on a Moebius Wonder Woman and an Atlantis Zorro. Great kits, actually grail kits for me, but anyone else had problems with the horse in the Zorro kit? The seams are attrocious!

Larry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Working on the AMT Romulan Bird-of-Prey reissue. Lots of accurizing on this one.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

TAY666 said:


> Oh, I've got a bunch of things going.
> 
> AMT Alien
> 
> ...


Man, that sleestack is sha-weet!!
Ben


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wish I'd gotten that Sleestack kit. Looks really cool. 

Now I'm working on a Viper diorama. Using the Mark II kit from Moebius. 

Sean


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> I'm working on a Moebius Wonder Woman and an Atlantis Zorro. Great kits, actually grail kits for me, but anyone else had problems with the horse in the Zorro kit? The seams are attrocious!
> 
> Larry


I haven't built Zorro yet, but horse is the same one used for the Lone Ranger and the White Stallion and maybe another kit or two. When I built the Lone Ranger several years ago, I had the same problem with "Silver's" seams. Indeed one of the things I like about the Atlantis Black Bear is that the seams are fairly easy to deal with and the worst ones are hidden in the belly of the beast (so to speak) where they don't show unless someone brings out a penlight and a dental mirror.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I normally dont buy builtups but this Creature was screaming for Help.So here is OLD Tsukuda Creature 1/4 scale that won on ebay and in the proces of restoring.Right now have in a 3 gallon bucket of degreaser soaking to get the enamel paint off of him.This is how he cam and with little TLC when done he should be looking good afterwards


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I am just storing kits and equipment on my bench at this time. It's hard to get into models with new babies in the house.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres another on the bench Creature kit sculpted by Kreature kid himself for kitkong.Really beautiful kit and pays homage to Ben Champan complete with terrain base and nameplate.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I'm almost done with It! Terror from Beyond Space and The Warlord! Stayed home today and worked on The Warlord all day! The only thing left to do it the Shield and Dinosaur. 
The only thing left to do on It! is the pole and ship! I'll be done this weekend! SWEET!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Zorro's looking pretty good now. I'm working on the reins and bridal now.

Larry


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well my bench is now cleared! I finished IT! Terror from Beyond Space and The Warlord! Now I'm just going to sit back and just look over my kits that I'm taking to Wonderfest and relax!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just finishing up an Andrea kit of Dracula..1/54th scale. Never again. Doing the eyes is absolutely impossible at my age even with a powerful magnifier. Hand just isn't steady enough.I'm starting a Horizon Terminator 800. Just have to fill his legs with plaster and upper body with foam, then begin painting.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome work, Chinxy. I especially like the color variations on It. I have to go check out a kennel tomorrow for my dogs. I'll let you know about that room when I get back, but it's looking good so far.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Just started Dragon's 1/4 Ton 4 x 4 Jeep in 1/6th scale. This thing is massive!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

A Wave _Hornisse_ from the Ma.K world....................a very interesting build.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Well my bench is now cleared! I finished IT! Terror from Beyond Space and The Warlord! Now I'm just going to sit back and just look over my kits that I'm taking to Wonderfest and relax!


A clean bench??? You sick or something Chinx? I mean finishing up projects is great and all but you should have two or three more following right behind. I don't have any spare room on top my benches as I typically have three or four in work and it is a never ending cascade.

Bob K.


----------

